# Improved MC2



## StuartS (Jan 2, 2015)

Having just given up on a Sage Smart Grinder Pro, I thought I'd have another look at my MC2 as I suspected too wide a variation in grind size.

When the grinder was running the bean hopper was jumping around and taking the top off confirmed that this was mainly movement of the top burr carrier. Removed the carrier and wound PTFE tape around the threads (about three wraps) - much better, very little movement when grinding.

I turned the adjustment a full one and a half turns coarser and got a similar pour to before, confirming that the grind distribution is much tighter.

Maybe I'm chasing a lost cause, but I'm determined to get the best out of this machine before going for an upgrade. I reckon the burr carrier material is prone to thread wear and the PTFE definitely helps.

Stuart


----------

